# Broadhead & Bullets Hunting Club



## zigzag3337 (Mar 20, 2017)

BBHC still has a couple of openings for the 2017-2018 season. We're located in South GA. Just outside of Fargo in Clinch, Co. We will also include this year's spring turkey season with a paid in full membership. If anyone is interested, email us at the address below and we can send you a potential membership packet. 

1723 acres
Still hunting
15 members
Family oriented
Primitive camp w/water
Membership dues; $775
Deer, turkey, hogs, bear
Club stands
Food plots
Small pond

For plenty of pictures, check our Facebook page. 
https://facebook.com/BBHClub


Email us for a potential membership packet;
Broadhead.bullets@gmail.com


----------



## zigzag3337 (Mar 25, 2017)

Welcome aboard Chris and Ken. 

Only 1 spot left. Email us for more info.


----------



## zigzag3337 (Apr 1, 2017)

Welcome aboard Jayson. 

BBHC's membership is now full for the 2017-18 season. Thank you for all that aquired about our club.


----------

